# Lance Irving Joins Martin Archery as Chief Sales & Marketing Officer



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it's great to see positive news from Martin again. Kudos to them!


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

from PSE to Martin look for good thing from Martin.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope to see some high quality Martin's and/or Rytera's on the east coast.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, nice to see Martin making quality hires. Can we expect to see quality hires in the bow design department?? That's more important to me as a archery consumer than how you market your products.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Lance is a great guy, best of luck to him.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## diesel305 (Aug 20, 2013)

go martin!


----------



## VTarcher9 (May 21, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm new to this site...I just bought a Martin saber takedown and a saber Compound 2006 in mint-shot once....total cost: 480.00. Did I get burned? The takedown is new. In addition, can you give a rundown on the pros n cons of each model? Thanks.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

So, my question about Martin now... What models/model lines represent the new regime in reference to design, quality control, improved engineering etc.? Are we already seeing them in the models available today on store hooks? Or, are we waiting for new models to usher in the "new era" in Martin?


----------

